# dogs pedigree?



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wondering if you can find info on your dogs perdigree on the internet? I have the sheet of paper of his lineage, just wondering if you can get more info on his parents, grandparents or great grandparents? Thanks for all info. I'm a first time dog owner, my dogs grand parents on the dam's side are FC/AFC certified. My dog's parents is Sire; Rainey rivers go getter gus and the dam is over under's teaser work it. I'm from Minnesota. Anyone here of these at all? KOOBA


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Never heard of those dogs, but if you go to gooddoginfo.com you should be able to find it there. Or go to wagonwheelpedigrees.com and you can order a really neat pedigree. Dan


----------



## gsp1 (Dec 18, 2006)

you can get as large as a five generation pedigree through the AKC website


----------

